# Emperor Class Titans



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok this may be old news or not I don't fully know but I just saw this -

http://www.collecting-citadel-miniatures.com/wiki/images/8/87/Dreamforge_Titan_Mortis.jpg

Are they trying to make Emperor Class Titans? :shok:


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

pretty sure this is old news


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

it is sadly old news. Just imagine the cost of the model from FW!!! 

It would probably be the height of a small child too


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

I did see a thread on someone building a custom one on here somewhere though


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hate to break it to ya folks but the biggest they ware working on is a Warlord. (Op's Sorry did i let that slip? I cant name sources but....its a good one that has yet to be wrong)


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

They may make a warlord, and a Emperor titan later, but for some reason If it is the size I think it will be, they'd have tomake something beyond apocalypse. Still, I'd buy it, just to have it.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

cool, my mate wants a scout class titan!:biggrin::biggrin::mrgreen:


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry guys but this is not a GW FW model, can't remember which company made it, but i think GW got it discontinued due to it being too similer to there titan a very hard model to get hold of!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hang on IF a warlord titan model is released then who the hell is going to pay upwards of 1000 quid and how is it going to stand on a table without hitting the store roof?!?!?!


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Hang on IF a warlord titan model is released then who the hell is going to pay upwards of 1000 quid and how is it going to stand on a table without hitting the store roof?!?!?!


The tau manta is pretty much a 1000 as far as i remember. Besides, us wargamers are quite similar to orks in that BIGGA IZ BETTA!


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Hang on IF a warlord titan model is released then who the hell is going to pay upwards of 1000 quid and how is it going to stand on a table without hitting the store roof?!?!?!


I think they may have meant Warhound... And GW aren't making one atm.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Think of it this way....A Reaver Titan is upwards of $1200. Twice the cost of a Warhound titan. A Warlord Titan will well above $2000.

As far as size goes...given the scale it would stand roughly 3ft high. 

http://www.sphaerentor.com/wh40k/gallery/gd2004/gd11.jpg
Great Scratch built Warlord.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Definitely one of the better scratch built Warlords I have seen.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Hang on IF a warlord titan model is released then who the hell is going to pay upwards of 1000 quid and how is it going to stand on a table without hitting the store roof?!?!?!


By being in scale.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I remember a friend of mine years ago was like if they ever made an emperor class titan only its foot could fit on the table.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

VanitusMalus said:


> I remember a friend of mine years ago was like if they ever made an emperor class titan only its foot could fit on the table.


Well they were kind of wrong, they aren't *that* big. Look at the scale diagram in its Datasheet (on GW's website). It's feet are the size of a Warhound.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Emperor Titans are only 130ft tall or something according to the fluff. So around 40" tall would be about right for one.

Aramoro


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

That titan was a product of Armorcast, who also made the old Reaver titan, the old Warhound and Eldar titan, not a new Gw product nor forgeworld product, I remember someone using that for templates for that class of titan, I think "lackofbettername" from warseer, not sure though.


----------

